# Just Got My Medical Card I Have 1 Question?



## NorthernCalifornia (Mar 8, 2011)

CAN YOU USE MEDICAL CARD TO ORDER SPPECIAL STUFF OFF INTERNET OR DISCOUNTS?


----------



## cannabis420420 (Mar 8, 2011)

i dont think so all the rules still apply, you can still get arrested for ordering seeds and whatnot off the internet


----------



## greenrushfarms (Mar 8, 2011)

You can still get in some trouble because it's federally illegal, but you don't really have to worry too much about the state prosecuting you as long as you are legal within your state. Hence, if the seeds get to you, you'll be okay. Just be smart about the whole thing. Don't go around blabbing that you got your card like some of these cats do, and then they advertise their grows and get busted and wonder why. Medical marijuana isn't a great defense in a federal court, unfortunately, even with the memos that have been released under the Obama administration.
Usually the worst thing that happens when you order seeds is they will be confiscated and you won't get 'em in the mail. Most places, like attitude, state that if you don't receive your order then they'll send you another no charge...


----------



## Ganymede (Mar 8, 2011)

Vancouver seed bank offers a 25% discount to medical patients if I am not mistaken. This could apply only to Canadian MMAR card holders but I am unsure. 25% is a pretty significant discount however.


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 8, 2011)

you cant get arrested for ordering seeds. =/ maybe if your ordering them Regularly and Operation a Grow Home of MANY plants illegally. but you will be told to Stop buying seeds long before you get any legal action against you.


cannabis420420 said:


> i dont think so all the rules still apply, you can still get arrested for ordering seeds and whatnot off the internet


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 8, 2011)

fucking bullshit man.. I know I could EASILY get a mmj card because of my past injuries from being hit by a fucking truck.. but its not legal yet in my state. It's frustrating as hell too.. because the positives from legalizing it.. far outweighs the few negatives of legalizing it. FAR outweighs..

grrrrr...!

I may just have to move to a legal state. Might just come down to that... I don't want to have to sell my house though. I got it made!! I inherited this house and its paid for. Doesn't get any better than that.. but at the same time.. I gotta think about my mental health as well. I dunno.

Just have to take it one day at a time.


peace


----------



## NorthernCalifornia (Mar 29, 2011)

mmj card is a get outta jail free card in cali an i love it haha il check on that vanc. seed bank thing. and feds shld follow 14 states (i think haha)


----------



## NorthernCalifornia (Mar 29, 2011)

greenrushfarms said:


> You can still get in some trouble because it's federally illegal, but you don't really have to worry too much about the state prosecuting you as long as you are legal within your state. Hence, if the seeds get to you, you'll be okay. Just be smart about the whole thing. Don't go around blabbing that you got your card like some of these cats do, and then they advertise their grows and get busted and wonder why. Medical marijuana isn't a great defense in a federal court, unfortunately, even with the memos that have been released under the Obama administration.
> Usually the worst thing that happens when you order seeds is they will be confiscated and you won't get 'em in the mail. Most places, like attitude, state that if you don't receive your order then they'll send you another no charge...


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/421202-1st-grow-10-000-lumans.html
check out my grow haha


----------

